# Daniel Straus's Mother



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Is Daniel Straus adopted? I notice that his mother is white Caucasian when she attended one of his fights. It wasn't the fight with Corey tho it was a while back. 

I don't mean to offend anybody, I'm just curious.


----------

